# Chuck Mooney Fired



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/09/09/621427.html

Chuck has been the trainer for the Raptors for eight seasons. After a horrible streak of injuries to virtually all of our players, I was only surprised that it took so long for him to take the fall. 

There is really no excuse for the poor conditioning/rampant injuries this team has gone through, and although Mooney might not be the direct cause for such problems, he has a responsibility on this team. In some ways he is expected to motivate our players to work-out properly and take care of their bodies. Peterson was the most recent example of a player playing out of shape and overweight, a factor that could've contributed to his less than spectacular season last year.



> "Definitely I didn't expect it, but the possibility is always there, I guess," Mooney said. "It's disappointing because I think I'm good at what I do and I think most of the players appreciate the stuff that I do.
> 
> "I guess the new coach comes in and wants his own people (but) I think a team's medical staff should be more stable."...
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

OMG........CHUCK MOONEY   

all kidding aside i am also pretty surprised hes lasted this long


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Without Mooney, we are a shadow of our former self.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow. I am surprised at this. Not so much surprised that he was fired, but surprised that if they were going to fire him, why it took so long? We're very close to the training camp, and this just seems such bad timing. I don't know if its enough time to go through the process of picking and choosing a new person for this position.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am sure this will not effect the team that much, i like what babcock is doing by getting rid of everyone that GG had and is starting new (triano is the only one left right?)


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

It's not the trainer's fault that the players are soft.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

this sucks, i actually know him thru my uncle


----------

